# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم من علق الطلاق على أمر ففعلته الزوجة ناسية

## محمد طه شعبان

السؤال
السؤال: حلفت على زوجتي وقلت لها تحرمي علي لو فعلت هذا الشيء وفعلت هذا الشيء ثاني يوم دون علمي فلما حضرت إلى البيت قالت لي أنا فعلت هذا الشيء دون قصد وناسيه وهي أخبرتني، بذلك فما حكم يميني هذا وماذا أفعل أرجو الإجابة بكل حالات اليمين؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.
الإجابــة:
خلاصة الفتوى:
تحريم الزوجة يرجع فيه إلى نية قائله، وإن كانت الزوجة مهتمة للمحلوف عنه وفعلته ناسية فلا يقع الحنث عند الشافعية؛ بخلاف ما إذا لم تكن مهتمة له.
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فقد سبق أن بينا أن تحريم الزوجة يرجع فيه إلى نية قائله، راجع في هذا الفتوى رقم: 43663..
وأما كون الزوجة قد فعلت المحلوف عنه ناسية فقد اختلف أهل العلم فيما إن كان لذلك تأثير على الحنث أم لا، وللشافعية تفصيل جيد مفاده أن المرأة إذا كانت مهتمة لهذا الأمر ثم فعلته ناسية فلا يضر؛ بخلاف ما إذا لم تهتم له أصلاً وفعلته فيضر ويعتبر حنثاً، وانظر لذلك الفتوى رقم: 59519، وإن أردت منعها لسبب وقامت بهذا الفعل بعد زوال السبب فلا يلزمك شيء على كل حال، وانظر الفتوى رقم: 39808.
والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=99333

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

هل يقع الطلاق إذا فعلت الزوجة الأمر المعلق عليه ناسيةالسؤال:
حلفت على زوجتي بيمين معلق ووقع، ثم قلت لها راجعتك، فهل هذا يكفي لردها؟ ثم حلفت عليها فى يوم كانت تبكي فيه بلا انقطاع وبدون حق أنني لو سمعتها تبكي ستكون طالقا، وذهبت إلى غرفة أخرى وشككت أنني سمعتها تبكي، فسألتها فقالت إن رشحا كان بأنفها، ثم بعد ذلك أخبرتني أنها بكت في تلك اليلة، ولكن بكاء مكتوما حتى لا أسمعه، فهل يقع الطلاق؟ ثم حلفت عليها على أمر لو فعلته تكون طالقا وفعلته ناسية وأنا على يقين من نسيانها هذا؟ فأفتوني مأجورين في هذا، وكم طلاق وقع؟ وكيفية الرجوع عن اليمين المعلقة الثالثة؟ وهل فعلها ناسية أو مخطئة يوقع الطلاق أم لا؟
الإجابــة:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإذا وقع الطلاق على الزوجة، فمن حق الزوج مراجعتها ما دامت في العدة إذا كانت الطلقة الأولى أو الثانية وقول الزوج لزوجته راجعتك تحصل به الرجعة، وانظر بيان الأمور التي تحصل بها الرجعة في الفتوى رقم: 54195.
واعلم أن الجمهور على أن الطلاق المعلق يقع إذا وقع ما علق عليه، خلافاً لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الذي يرى عدم وقوع الطلاق المعلق إذا قصد به اليمين وأنه يمكن حله بكفارة يمين، والمفتى به عندنا هو قول الجمهور ويرجع فيما علقت عليه الطلاق إلى نيتك، فإن كنت قصدت تعليق الطلاق على سماعك لبكائها، فلا يقع الطلاق إلا بسماعك للبكاء، وإذا لم تكن متيقناً من سماعه، فلا يقع الطلاق، لأن الأصل يقين الزواج، فلا يزول بالشك قال ابن قدامة: وإذا لم يدر أطلق أم لا؟ فلا يزول يقين النكاح بشك الطلاق.
أما فعل الزوجة لما علقت عليه طلاقها ناسية أو مخطئة: فقد اختلف العلماء في وقوع الطلاق في هذا الحال والذي رجحه بعض المحققين من العلماء: عدم وقوع الطلاق في هذه الحال وهو ظاهر مذهب الشافعي ورواية عن أحمد واختيار ابن تيمية وابن القيم وغيرهم، قال النووي الشافعي: فإذا وجد القول أو الفعل المحلوف عليه على وجه الإكراه أو النسيان أو الجهل ـ سواء كان الحلف بالله تعالى أو بالطلاق ـ فهل يحنث؟ قولان أظهرهما لا يحنث.
روضة الطالبين.
وقال البهوتي الحنبلي: فمن حلف على زوجته أو نحوها لا تدخل داراً فدخلتها مكرهة لم يحنث مطلقاً، وإن دخلتها جاهلة أو ناسية فعلى التفصيل السابق، فلا يحنث في غير طلاق وعتاق، وفيهما الروايتان.
 كشاف القناع.
ولا يمكن الرجوع عن تعليق الطلاق على قول الجمهور.
والذي ننصحك به عرض المسألة على المحكمة الشرعية أو مشافهة أهل العلم الموثوق بهم.
والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=139800

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

علق طلاق زوجته على شرط ففعلته ناسيةالسؤال:
رجل قال لزوجته : إن تعرضت لأختي وخالي بما لم يتكلموا به فأنت بالثلاث ، وبعد مدة خمسة وعشرين يوما تعرضتهم زاعمة أنها لم تذكر كلامه المذكور . والزوج يريد من هذا منعها من التعرض لأخته وخاله ، ولا يقصد طلاقها.
الجواب:
الحمد لله
"الطلاق المذكور لم يقع ، وزوجته المذكورة باقية في عصمته ، لكونها فعلت المعلق عليه طلاقها ناسية ، وقد قال الله سبحانه : (رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا) البقرة/286 ، فقال الله سبحانه : (قد فعلت) ، كما صح بذلك الخبر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والأصح من أقوال العلماء أن المحلوف عليه إذا فعل الشرط ناسيا أو جاهلا فإنه لا يقع ما علق عليه ، أما إن فعلت ذلك عمدا في المستقبل ، فعلى زوجها عن ذلك كفارة يمين في أصح أقوال العلماء ؛ لأن شرطه المذكور في حكم اليمين" انتهى .
"مجموع فتاوى ابن باز" (22/45) .
http://islamqa.info/ar/128823

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السؤال:
قلت لزوجتي إن خرجت من البيت بغير إذني فالذي كان بيننا سينتهي أو نحوه ، المهم لم اسمي الطلاق بعينه ثم إنها خرجت من البيت بغير إذني ولما ذكرت لها ما قلت لها من قبل ادعت أنا لم تسمعه مني أو لم تتذكره . فهل الطلاق وقع في هذه الحالة مع العلم أني لم أعد أتذكر نيتي من قولي هذا . وهل الطلاق المعلق أبدي وكيف يمكن التخلص منه أرجو الإجابة بسرعة وجزاكم الله خيرا.
الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولا :
قولك لزوجتك : " إن خرجت من البيت بغير إذني فالذي كان بيننا سينتهي " : هو ألفاظ الكناية في الطلاق ، لأن هذا الكلام يحتمل أن يكون المقصود به الطلاق ، ويحتمل أن يكون المقصود به انتهاء المودة والمحبة وحسن المعاملة .
والحكم في هذا ، لأنه لا يقع به الطلاق إلا إذا كان الزوج قد نوى به الطلاق ، فإن جهلت نيتك أو نسيتها فالأصل عدم وقوع الطلاق .
ثانيا :
إذا علق الرجل طلاق زوجته على أمر ، ففعلته الزوجة ناسية ، لم يقع الطلاق على الراجح ، وهو مذهب الشافعية ، وأحمد في رواية اختارها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، وصوبها المرداوي في "الإنصاف" (9/114) .
قال شيخ الإسلام زكريا الأنصاري في "أسنى المطالب" (3/301) : "وكذا لا تطلق إن علّق بفعل غيرٍ من زوجةٍ أو غيرها وقد قصدَ بذلك منعه أو حثه وهو ممن يبالي بتعليقه فلا يخالفه فيه لصداقة أو نحوها وعلم بالتعليق ففعله الغير ناسياً أو جاهلاً أو مكرهاً" انتهى .
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم : *(*117677*) ورقم : (*128823*)*.
ولا يشترط سماع الزوجة للطلاق ، فلو علق الزواج الطلاق على أمر - قاصدا الطلاق - ، ولم تسمع الزوجة كلامه ، ففعلته ، وقع الطلاق .
وعليه ؛ فإذا كنت نويت الطلاق بكلامك ، وخرجت زوجتك من البيت دون إذنك ، وادعت أنها لم تسمع كلامك ، وقع الطلاق ، وأما إذا خرجت ناسية كلامك ، فلا يقع الطلاق .
وإذا نسيت أنت نيتك ، فلا يقع الطلاق كما سبق ؛ لأن الأصل بقاء النكاح .
ثالثا :
الطلاق المعلق لا يمكن التخلص منه ، فمن علق الطلاق على أمر - قاصدا الطلاق - لم يمكنه إلغاء التعليق ، فلو فعلت الزوجة الأمر المعلق عليه ، وقع الطلاق .
وإن قصد بكلامه الحث أو المنع ، ولم يقصد الطلاق ، فهذا له حكم اليمين ، وله أن يرجع عنه ، ويكفّر عن يمينه .
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم : * (*105438*)*.
والله أعلم .
http://islamqa.info/ar/163600

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> السؤال:
> 
> ثالثا :
> الطلاق المعلق لا يمكن التخلص منه ، فمن علق الطلاق على أمر - قاصدا الطلاق - لم يمكنه إلغاء التعليق ، فلو فعلت الزوجة الأمر المعلق عليه ، وقع الطلاق .
> 
> http://islamqa.info/ar/163600


بارك الله فيكم أبا يوسف .
ما الأصل الذي ارتكن إليه السادة العلماء في المنع من التراجع عن الطلاق المعلق .
رجل قال لامرأته لو تكلمت في أمر كذا أنت طالق ثم خاف أن تتكلم (فقال في نفسه ستتكلم لذلك أنا أتراجع عن شرطي هذا  فلتتكلم كيف شاءت )
أنقول له لا نجد لك في شريعة أرحم الراحمين مخرجا ؟ ويظل المشروط قائما على الشرط ؟
أليس هذا بعجيب ؟

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

قال ابن قدامة: وإذا لم يدر أطلق أم لا؟ فلا يزول يقين النكاح بشك الطلاق.


المغني لابن قدامة    » كتاب الطلاق    » باب الطلاق بالحساب    » مسألة شك في طلاقه فلم يدر أطلق أم لا

مسألة: الجزء السابع
( 6036 ) مسألة ; قال : ( وإذا لم يدر أطلق أم لا فلا يزول يقين النكاح بشك الطلاق ) 

وجملة ذلك أن من شك في طلاقه لم يلزمه حكمه نص عليه أحمد وهو مذهب الشافعي وأصحاب الرأي ; لأن النكاح ثابت بيقين فلا يزول بشك والأصل في هذا حديث عبد الله بن زيد عن { النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سئل عن الرجل يخيل إليه أنه يجد الشيء في الصلاة فقال : لا ينصرف حتى يسمع صوتا أو يجد ريحا } متفق عليه فأمره بالبناء على اليقين واطراح الشك ولأنه شك طرأ على يقين فوجب اطراحه كما لو شك المتطهر في الحدث أو المحدث في الطهارة ، والورع التزام الطلاق ، فإن كان المشكوك فيه طلاقا رجعيا راجع امرأته إن كانت مدخولا بها أو جدد نكاحها إن كانت غير مدخول بها أو قد انقضت عدتها

وإن شك في طلاق ثلاث طلقها واحدة وتركها ; لأنه إذا لم يطلقها فيقين نكاحه باق فلا تحل لغيره ، وحكي عن شريك أنه إذا شك في طلاقه طلقها واحدة ثم راجعها ; لتكون الرجعة عن طلقة فتكون صحيحة في الحكم وليس بشيء ; لأن التلفظ بالرجعة ممكن مع الشك في الطلاق ولا يفتقر إلى ما تفتقر إليه العبادات من النية ولأنه لو شك في طلقتين فطلق واحدة لصار شاكا في تحريمها عليه فلا تفيده الرجعة .

----------

